# clutch



## screwed (Aug 17, 2018)

I have a Jinma tractor in pulling the clutch pack I did not notice what direction the front clutch plate on the engine side was facing. there is a x on the new plate but i don't know if it faces the engine or the clutch pack side? help!!!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Model and year of manufacture?


----------



## screwed (Aug 17, 2018)

2007 nortrac 304 ty395e


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is a diagram of the clutch in that series 304: https://www.circlegtractorparts.com/clutch-parts/clutch-dual-stage-300

The riveted flange with the spline goes toward the transmission.


----------



## screwed (Aug 17, 2018)

thanks, i was sure that's how it came out. just needed a little reassurance.


----------

